

Really Google Chrome? Right next to the tab open button? - donfrancisco
http://imgur.com/ikWBM1n

======
stephenr
Can someone explain this for a non-Chrome user? What's the "Francisco" button?
Is that even the focus here?

------
jeffmould
Noticed this today after I accidentally clicked it trying to open a new tab.
Very poor placement and user experience IMO.

------
rdk1207
I don't think they care. This has been in beta for a while. They probably
figure people will get used to it.

